# Driver required to return UK vehicle from Marbella to UK



## sunseeker (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi I have an Audi in the Marbella area that requires to be driven back to the UK

I'm looking for someone who wants free transport back to the UK

All expenses will be reimbursed, i.e. fuel, ferry or Eurostar, accommodation etc 

You must have a full clean UK driving licence so I can insure you etc

Contact on here in first instance


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Driver Required.*



sunseeker said:


> Hi I have an Audi in the Marbella area that requires to be driven back to the UK
> 
> I'm looking for someone who wants free transport back to the UK
> 
> ...


I am interested in your request/offer for a driver to take your Audi back to the U.K.
I meet the requirements regarding Driving Licence (New European) and have had experience of driving many types of vehicle. I currently drive a Seat Ibiza TD! 1.9
and have Full NCB on my Insurance.I am resident in Fuengirola.
Do you have particular dates in my mind and also destination? I am Retired so have time on my hands and am physically fit. I look forward to your response.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Not that I could but NOT in a million years would I ever consider driving a car for someone I did not know from any location to anywhere. I am way to suspicious. Absolutely anything could be in/on the car, it could have been used for a multitude of illegal purposes etc etc canny scot sees many red flags possibilities. 


I am NOT saying that in the this case there is ANYTHING untoward just my opinion on the scenario sorry.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I know a transport company that will pick it up and deliver it door to door for £500 ish?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

country boy said:


> I know a transport company that will pick it up and deliver it door to door for £500 ish?


PM me with the details of the Company please.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Done


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a small truck in Morrocco loaded with tomatos, need someone to drive it from Ceuta....
Can't do it myself at the moment, got a bad back..


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I have a small truck in Morrocco loaded with tomatos, need someone to drive it from Ceuta....
> Can't do it myself at the moment, got a bad back..


are they sun dried????


----------



## cassandrago200 (Jun 5, 2010)

*I'm the one*



sunseeker said:


> Hi I have an Audi in the Marbella area that requires to be driven back to the UK
> 
> I'm looking for someone who wants free transport back to the UK
> 
> ...


I've only got 3 points for a 30mph speed but I've been driving for 2- years and I'm a sure pair of hands!


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Driver Required.*



ValL said:


> Not that I could but NOT in a million years would I ever consider driving a car for someone I did not know from any location to anywhere. I am way to suspicious. Absolutely anything could be in/on the car, it could have been used for a multitude of illegal purposes etc etc canny scot sees many red flags possibilities.
> 
> 
> I am NOT saying that in the this case there is ANYTHING untoward just my opinion on the scenario sorry.


Thanks for your comments ValL. Like you I am suspicious and the same thoughts "anything could be concealed in/on the car" or other problems which could attract the wrong attention did occur to me.Having said that there are certain "checks" I would make before embarking on a drive.Could be that it is genuine and it aroused my curiosity. I do enjoy driving and if the person replied I would probably arrange to meet to see what it was all about and then form a judgement. And being a canny scot like you say anything for free is always tempting however I always remember the saying "There is no such thing as a free lunch"!!!.
Thanks again.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> are they sun dried????


No....but the driver might be if he happened to be having an unlucky day..


----------



## sunseeker (Feb 21, 2010)

*A suspicious world*

lol oh what a suspicious world we live in, alas i'm not a drug dealer, arms smuggler or whatever

The vehicle belongs to a legitimate UK registered company 

The company require to retrieve the vehicle in a simple, efficient and cost effective way

It will actually be a very enjoyable drive for someone in a luxery vehicle

As suspicious as i am we would also be very wary of who we actually use to retrieve the vehicle as hey you lot might be bloody car thiefs for all we know, lol

I have had a couple of PM's and we may have someone possibly to do this so thanks for all the er replies, comments

Hope you get your truck out of Morroco :clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sunseeker said:


> It will actually be a very enjoyable drive for someone in a _*luxery*_ vehicle
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> No....but the driver might be if he happened to be having an unlucky day..


pegged out in the sun ....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> pegged out in the sun ....


...or buried up to the neck, smeared with honey and left in the sun for the ants.
(I saw that in a film once)


----------



## kathyd (May 28, 2007)

country boy said:


> I know a transport company that will pick it up and deliver it door to door for £500 ish?


Hi country boy ,we are a family of 4 moving from N.Ireland to Marbella I would be very interested in knowing the name of the company you have mentioned here
thanks


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Car Transport Europe | Safe Reliable & Affordable Car transportation to Europe and Worldwide
I have no connection with them other than having used them for a Landcruiser back to the UK and they were excellent.


----------



## kathyd (May 28, 2007)

country boy said:


> Car Transport Europe | Safe Reliable & Affordable Car transportation to Europe and Worldwide
> I have no connection with them other than having used them for a Landcruiser back to the UK and they were excellent.



thanks for that information .I will check them out this afternoon.

We are coming over mid August and looking at differant options of how to get there with a car


----------



## sunseeker (Feb 21, 2010)

*Vehicle now returning home*

Hi to all just an update to let you know we hired a company to retrieve the vehicle and expect back next week, thanks for the offers and er comments???? lol


----------



## RosConn (Aug 5, 2010)

*Driver query*

Does anyone know of or used a repitable van hire company with driver that could bring back a small amout of personal possessions back to the UK? All costs covered From Calahonda, Costa del Sol to Luton Bedforshire thanks Ros


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RosConn said:


> Does anyone know of or used a repitable van hire company with driver that could bring back a small amout of personal possessions back to the UK? All costs covered From Calahonda, Costa del Sol to Luton Bedforshire thanks Ros


Spain - uk - Spain do various sized loads and cover this area. A chap called Stewart 952 160096

Jo xxx


----------



## RosConn (Aug 5, 2010)

*Message for JoJo*



jojo said:


> Spain - uk - Spain do various sized loads and cover this area. A chap called Stewart 952 160096
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo
Thx for your reply, I tried the given just now 26/8 18.10 uk time but dont know why I couldnt get connected - is there any other way of making contact pl?
thx
Ros


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RosConn said:


> Hi Jo
> Thx for your reply, I tried the given just now 26/8 18.10 uk time but dont know why I couldnt get connected - is there any other way of making contact pl?
> thx
> Ros



0034 952 160096 I'm sure someone is there most evenings cos his number goes thru to his home too !!????? There is a UK number too 01952 260240

Jo xxx


----------

